# Roots growing upwards



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

My crypts' roots are growing upwards, out of the substrate. Is this normal with crypts?


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

probably means that there are more nutrients in the water column than in the substrate. 

Maybe someone has a reasonable suggestion to remedy this situation? root tabs perhaps?


----------



## Garon (Mar 22, 2005)

This tends to happen periodically with my huge crypt wendtii. Many of them will then become "plantlets" with small leaves. I usually just leave it alone unless it looks funny.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Garon said:


> This tends to happen periodically with my huge crypt wendtii.


I am keeping crypt wendtii too. Maybe its typical of this species?

@ianryeng
I have a nutrient rich substrate. Even so i am adding N:K and micros to the watercolumn. What are the nutrients that are in high demand by crypts?


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

It is often the case for them 'down under'....


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

ianryeng said:


> Maybe someone has a reasonable suggestion to remedy this situation?


 Anyone?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

ianryeng said:


> probably means that there are more nutrients in the water column than in the substrate.
> 
> Maybe someone has a reasonable suggestion to remedy this situation? root tabs perhaps?


Plant a low growing plant in front to hide the roots.


----------



## jfrank85 (May 18, 2007)

Ive even had this happen in soil substrate with clay mixed in. I'm not sure y they do this but they are all big and healthy so i dont really worry about it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a mess of roots and plantlets growing right next to a mother bunch of crypt becketii, the big guys look fine and the little ones keep on growing so i don't worry someone mention hiding it with a smaller slow grower plant, good idea


----------



## Tuiflies (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if it's because you're dosing, that they can get what they need easier from the water than the substrate. If the dosing is not needed, I wonder if they would stop growing upwards if you stopped dosing?


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

This happens to my crypts when the moss gets out of hand.







Makes sense that ferts from the water column sit on the moss and then the roots grow upward. Plenty of nutrients in the substrate:aquasoil mixed with organic matter w/ laterite and root tabs. Sometimes my windtii will do this also.


----------

